# The R35 is ugly as sin/can I beat it?



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

Sorry R35 fans...

It wasn't until yesterday that I've seen the R35 on the street, not on a display stand. I have to say it - it's hideous. It's mammoth. It's the front that I just can't get on with, and with it parked next to a minivan, I was stunned to see just how similar in size they are. Granted, no Skyline is "svelte" - we're enthusiasts of pig-sized saloons, but good lord, the R35 really is enormous.

The 350Z, which has a similar front treatment, that's a pretty car. The R35, I can only conclude (flame suit on) that no matter how fast it may be, I can't ever own it because I'd never be able to admire the car. Whoever did the front treatment ought to commit seppuku!

And then the inevitable question: the car later left, running with an orange Murcielago LP640.

I have a solid 150~180bhp edge over the R35 and weigh 350kg less. Can I beat one?? opcorn:


----------



## Ellsworth (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks for your post, Id rather see debate on the forum instead of fawning praise. The styling of the R35 is one of the unique and progressive parts of the car that is never fully discussed. I completely disagree with you, but thats fair enough. The R35 is a masterclass of progressive design. Its completely modern, and as such it shuns all the established European notions of detail in a car. In many ways its completely 'bauhaus' designed under the 'form follows function rules'. Theres a real confidence in the way ignores (in 3D design terms) its competiton. I really like that. Its not meant to be pretty - Its tough and its mean and it looks fast. This is obviously intentional. Ive bought one (arrives December) and to be honest with you it was the devastatingly uncompromised looks that did it for me, not the G-meter! It looks like it was styled with a samurai sword. As for the size, yes its big, but it is also one of the best scaled cars Ive ever seen. The wheels are big, the wing mirrors are big, the vents are big, the exhausts are big - everything is in proportion with everything else. Chris Bangle re-invented BMW design and ruined the brand for me. Nissan's designers have also started from scratch but have created something with much more depth. Its going to be remembered as a turning point in car design.


----------



## bigmikespec (Sep 5, 2008)

*The White Whale*

I agree with Mr. Kismet it is a bit ugly, and in white it looks like Moby Dick. Anyway, love the fact that it is the new GTR and unquestionably one of the fastest production cars out there, awesome!

However, I am also interested to know if a modded R32, R33, R34 GTR with more power and much less weight could have it for breakfast?


----------



## weetrav (Oct 25, 2006)

Sorry Toby.......... I disagree, totally!!! I think the R35 is an awesome looking car, as nice as the R34 perhaps but certainly not better than an R33 and more definately better than the early 90s Japanese Taxi looks of the R32. I think the R35 was designed with current design trends, aesthetics and style in mind, and more to the point aerodynamics.

Don't get me wrong, I had an R32 GTR and I knew it was as ugly a s sin, but for functionality and out and out performance it was an absolute Gem!!! (especially with that little map in it Tob LOL!!) Would 'your' R32 beat an R35......... Yep!! Without a doubt!! However give the R35 20 years worth of tuning development just as been given to the R32 and things may be very different...................

Trav


----------



## AlienWorkshop (Nov 15, 2007)

i dont like the R35 optic as well as you do ^^ and i dont like everybody calls this car "skyline" cause its no skyline ^^

its some kind of mixing 350Z and the R34 sky but not realy beauty ^^ only thing i like one the car is the gtr badge


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

I do like the proportionality of the car and general shape. It's like seeing a hot girl (we all have), and admiring her curves, then when we get a look at her face....:vomit:


----------



## GTR-Dreamer (Apr 9, 2008)

Just don't buy it then!


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

kismetcapitan said:


> I do like the proportionality of the car and general shape. It's like seeing a hot girl (we all have), and admiring her curves, then when we get a look at her face....:vomit:




Move on mate ,you cant keep driving an outdated money pit that falls to pieces .

Seriously though r32's are old and to maintain 500 bhp + can cost alot if you have to drive the car most days .I dont think the 35 is ugly ,well not more than the previous models ,like the shape of the 34 it grows on you.


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

bigmikespec said:


> However, I am also interested to know if a modded R32, R33, R34 GTR with more power and much less weight could have it for breakfast?





How long is a piece of string ? anything modded can beat something else if you chuck money at it .


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

kismetcapitan said:


> I have a solid 150~180bhp edge over the R35 and weigh 350kg less. Can I beat one?? opcorn:





On the drag strip ,probably not anywhere else thoughopcorn:


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

kismetcapitan said:


> I do like the proportionality of the car and general shape. It's like seeing a hot girl (we all have), and admiring her curves, then when we get a look at her face....:vomit:


Your such a gentleman 

Take your R32 on a track and go against the GTR and I think your find you will be shown up


----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

Well we all know what happened in the best motoring battle. 

Thinking Tsukuba is a relatively short and tight track, its possible to beat a GTR but you need more BHP as the GTR must be making its power very low down and a good suspension set up. What Nissan have done with the GTR is pretty amazing, considering the amount of money you would need to spend to get up to the GTR performance on track with a skyline.


----------



## ANDYR35 (Sep 1, 2008)

For me, i did not fully appreciate the design of the car until the other day when i got my wash mitt and polishing kit out for the first time and ran my hands over the car. There are so many little angles and folds in on the body that you just do not see or appreciate in pictures.
It got to the point that i would wash a body panel feel a line then stand back and go "Oh yeah that is why they have done that!", it was only then i could fully see how it fits in with the rest of the car design.
Yes it may not be to everyones taste and yes it is a big car by by god the japanese have really did go outside the box with this car and for that you have to admire what they have made. Every line has a well defined purpose instead of "Well if we put a crease here or a bump there it will look good".

I love it and so far so has everyone else i have come across while driving it!!


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

the 35 gives me a boner


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

kismetcapitan said:


> Sorry R35 fans...
> 
> - it's hideous. It's mammoth. It's the front that I just can't get on with, :


I`ve got to agree with you Tobes, although i dont think the ass end is any better.



kismetcapitan said:


> Can I beat one?? opcorn:


Of course you can.



Zed Ed said:


> the 35 gives me a boner


Do you mind, im trying to eat my breakfast.


----------



## CJay (Mar 23, 2008)

I like my Jags and certainly the direction they are going in with the looks, but as soon as I saw a picture of a GTR R35 quite a few years ago now I was smitten :thumbsup: I have bought so many mags over the years so as I could see the R35 in more detail and have since driven it in Germany (Race Academy) and seen the UK cars recently at my supplying dealer :blahblah: for me the looks are what have done it for me alone, then theres all the othetr bits :smokin: that we all know about :clap:

The GTR has rewritten the book in Car design :smokin: Well done Nissan:thumbsup:

CJ


----------



## NBM33 (Jan 15, 2006)

Beauty is in the eye of the beholder. I think the R35 is stunning from every angle. I doubt i will ever own one but if i had the money i would not hesitate.


----------



## JKRice (Aug 31, 2008)

The R35 is, too a degree, a Marmite car..... That said many buyers are "forgiving its looks" against the performance trade off.
I like the looks but can easily understand those that don't - That could be said of many cars these days (Bangle Beemers to name one).
The real question here is not whether people like the looks today but will they, in time, become a design classic (Think Jelly mould Sierra - slated at the time but but now generally appreciated as being way ahead in design terms of any other car of its ilk).


----------



## DonDavidson (Jul 1, 2008)

NBM33 said:


> Beauty is in the eye of the beholder. I think the R35 is stunning from every angle. I doubt i will ever own one but if i had the money i would not hesitate.


im with this guy.

the R35 is a scarily beautiful car, still think the R34 is better looking but then the R34 GTR (in bayside blue  ) has unbeatable looks


----------



## gp900bj (Nov 24, 2008)

kismetcapitan said:


> Sorry R35 fans...
> 
> It wasn't until yesterday that I've seen the R35 on the street, not on a display stand. I have to say it - it's hideous. It's mammoth. It's the front that I just can't get on with, and with it parked next to a minivan, I was stunned to see just how similar in size they are. Granted, no Skyline is "svelte" - we're enthusiasts of pig-sized saloons, but good lord, the R35 really is enormous.
> 
> ...


The R35 aint pretty and we all know it. The chief designer openly declared that his intent was not to design a "pretty" car. Mainly because "pretty" has been done before and has pretty well been done to death as far as European sports cars are concerned.

And he is right, Euro manufacturers fall over each other trying to make the prettiest possible sports car. Instead, He wanted to produce a design that would be unmistakably Japanese and more importantly unmistakably GT-R.

Say what you want about the GT-R but it is undoubtedly the most accurate automotive realisation of the "Godzilla" name tag that could ever exist.

And lets not pretend that any of the previous generations of GT-R could ever be referred to as "pretty" when stood next to a Ferrari or 911.


----------



## Jaw_F430 (Apr 14, 2009)

I didn't like the GTR the first time I seen it but over time it has grown on me. I now think it looks brilliant :bowdown1:


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

The design criteria was for aggressive and powerful 

It was to convey the ability in its shape, yes there was some globalization happened that softened it a little. And yes myself and John saw the real designer, yes really.....

On a side note my best mate's wife saw the GTR for the first time. She's a lawyer, buys 300 quid handbags and always has the best designer clothes

she loved the GTR


----------



## evoscott (Apr 13, 2008)

kismetcapitan said:


> Sorry R35 fans...
> 
> It wasn't until yesterday that I've seen the R35 on the street, not on a display stand. I have to say it - it's hideous. It's mammoth. It's the front that I just can't get on with, and with it parked next to a minivan, I was stunned to see just how similar in size they are. Granted, no Skyline is "svelte" - we're enthusiasts of pig-sized saloons, but good lord, the R35 really is enormous.
> 
> ...


what torque you running?


----------



## speedyK (Mar 4, 2009)

I would not say that the GT-R is beautiful to look at.

I would not say that it is even stunning, with all the positive connotations.

It is though quite striking or, at least, bold.

As I understand it, some things had to be, e.g. the rear lights design, but most was done on the "form follows function" principle to achieve aerodynamic stability _and_ low drag (Cd 0.27).

It is different and it is special.

But most of all, the performance/packaging(accommodation and mod cons)/value for money are an unbeatable total package.

A GT-R gets my vote because of what it _delivers_, not how it looks. My test drive left no doubt in my mind (unlike some previous test drives such as NSX or 911 which were big diasappointments). And it also did _not_ look as huge or ungainly as I'd feared.

Just to put things in perspective, the 2+2 GT-R with a decent-sized boot is 189.5 cm wide. The Audi R8 (slower than a GT-R around a race track _and_ strictly 2-seater _and_ no real boot, just a 100 litre cubby hole in the front) is far *bigger* on the road at 193.5 cm wide. 

I was looking at an parked R8 the other day and could not help but be struck by how little of the car is actually for passengers or their luggage. The "unusable" amount is huge. Just a little bit silly, no?









Asked my wife what her impressions were (first time she'd seen one). The best she could do in its favour was that it had a "nice colour combination"...


----------



## BigNige (Jun 1, 2008)

I think the front of the gtr looks a bit like the aston martin vantage...


----------



## Jacey Boy (Apr 24, 2005)

i much prefer the look of the R35 GTR to the 34 and 33:squintdan


----------



## countvonc (Feb 11, 2009)

Jacey Boy said:


> i much prefer the look of the R35 GTR to the 34 and 33:squintdan


+1 

Never interested in the GTR before the R35.


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

countvonc said:


> +1
> 
> Never interested in the GTR before the R35.


but you also drive an evo X so we wont listen to your style advices . . . . HAHA joke mate

i do like the car but i dont like how big it is, fair enough i havent sat in one or driven it but id want it to be smaller.

its catch 22, it dwarfs all the other gtrs in the car park which is awesome as it seems to have such presence but at the same time is comically large . . 

would not say no though


----------



## GTRAM (May 6, 2008)

From my experiences of the last few days, the car is recogniseable in peoples rear view mirrors and so this makes it a functional front end in the same way as a laser gun for clearing the traffic.

AM


----------



## axolotl (May 29, 2008)

BigNige said:


> I think the front of the gtr looks a bit like the aston martin vantage...


do you mean the current vantage or the real 550bhp one from the 1990s?


----------



## creedonsr20det (Aug 6, 2008)

stealth said:


> Move on mate ,you cant keep driving an outdated money pit that falls to pieces .
> 
> Seriously though r32's are old and to maintain 500 bhp + can cost alot if you have to drive the car most days .I dont think the 35 is ugly ,well not more than the previous models ,like the shape of the 34 it grows on you.


move on??ya the r32s are old but as the years go by and theres ample r35s spining around people will say "its a pity you dont see many r32s around anymore..they will be treasured..they are the original Godzilla..big mean fat insanely fast car from 1989..:smokin::smokin:The car that lite up bathurst!The R32 GT-R is legendary..without it the 33 34 and 35 wudnt exist..i personally hope people dont"move on"for a long long time..give 35s five years and they will be common and going cheap..

R35 ya nice looking car..probably stunning in real life but it aint got the skyline badge for a reason..the beastly look is gone IMHO..and i aint a fan of V6 either..it looks very like a bigger rx8 and there a hair dressers machine.Iv no doubt that they are amazing to drive and ultra fast.The engineering gone into them is clearly evident.However i preferred the original..the "Skyline GT-R :smokin:i personally cant wait to smoke one in my R32!!


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

What ever way you look at it the 32 is old and looks dated ,nothing wrong with that as it's a classic .Hmmm Skyline badge ,the Gtr's better off with out that tag now anyway ,it's a car in it's own right and not based on family saloon with a tuned engine and blown out panels ,another plus point there is not a lesser model to chav up and stick a gtr badge on the back .

I dont agree myself altogether with what I have written ,just the other side of the coin from what Creedonsr 20det wrote


----------



## CJay (Mar 23, 2008)

Skyline  Respect :blahblah: Never desired one though :squintdan too much nicer looking metal out there with just as good rep :clap:
Im obviously a sucker for looks first then the rest needs to fit into place .... all personal of course but for me the GTR is a car in its own right and whether or not it owes anything to the R32 /33 or 34 ....not bothered although of course people do link them all together badge or not . 

CJ


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

i'd be inclined to say the 35 doesn't photograph well, esspecially not the front (i still feel the front arches make the front look too wide and therefore detract from its rear haunches)

BUT, having seen Ben Linneys at Ace Cafe', they look a million times better in the flesh. I'm not a fan of this new Euro NCAP nose shape that EVERY SINGLE new car has, which effectivly removes any individual styling, but the 35 at least has a face all of its own.

Mook


----------



## SmeeAgain (Mar 11, 2008)

I like it, I think the R35 is a modern take on the GT car that was the Skyline. I like its big size, very US muscle car influenced.

If we all liked the same thing we'd all be going out with big breasted blondes, or was that small breasted brunettes ....


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

well, that's exactly it. I've seen millions of photos, seen it at car shows, but when first confronted with one on the street, that's when I realized the front of the car just doesn't work.

I do certainly appreciate form over function and it's great what the car has achieved. It's not really the size (although all cars seem to just grow and grow as they evolve - the Evo is another good example), but the weight - yes, we've all heard the car defies physics, but well, I like the light-ish weight of my R32 but will reserve judgement until I get some serious seat time in an R35.

"Throw enough money at any car and it'll be fast" yes, I believe I've done that!!


----------



## cokey (Sep 11, 2003)

Say what you want about the GT-R but it is undoubtedly the most accurate automotive realisation of the "Godzilla" name tag that could ever exist.

That made me laugh !
So its taken 28 years to get an accurate interpretation of an aussie journalists quip into metal ?

To me the r35 front looks like a very accurate rendition of a Basking shark in metal !

Dont worry Toby, you'll only have to look at it in your mirrors anyway !

cheers cokey


----------



## blindswelledrat (Mar 19, 2008)

I think the very fact that opinion is so split on the R35 is the thing which will render it a classic.
Most stunning cars have many detractors.
How many people think the F40, ALfa SZ, Integrale are ugly? Almost as many as adore it. Not many people think the R35 "looks OK".

Personally I love it more and more every time I see it. Was fairly neutral at the car show and on the trackday when I only saw it with other GTRs.
Now I have it on the road it looks meaner and more stunning.
I get infinitely more positive feedback from people including many who have changed there opinion from hating to loving it in the flesh.
It is also a car that gets noticed positively by non-car lovers.

Thats my opinion. I would rather people hated its looks than didn't notice them.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

blindswelledrat said:


> I think the very fact that opinion is so split on the R35 is the thing which will render it a classic.
> Most stunning cars have many detractors.
> How many people think the F40, ALfa SZ, Integrale are ugly? Almost as many as adore it. Not many people think the R35 "looks OK".


:bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1:


----------



## nozza1 (Jan 13, 2007)

I can't help think that the r35 is a bastard child!

Its no longer genetically linked to the RB, and so is more european than japanese.
Granted, Nismo played a part in its development, but surely more could have been acheived with the 3.8L, time will tell wether the electics will start to play up, typically with Renaults.

cant wait to slay one myself, time will tell.


----------



## WoREoD (Apr 27, 2008)

Not the "Renault" card again. People said that about the 350Z and it was a load of twaddle. The R-35 is Japanese, designed and built.


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

Look any car that gets me pointed out by six form girls, grining and waving is not ugly. I just wish the wife wasn't sitting next to me at the time:nervous:


----------



## ANDYR35 (Sep 1, 2008)

Robbie J said:


> Look any car that gets me pointed out by six form girls, grining and waving is not ugly. I just wish the wife wasn't sitting next to me at the time:nervous:



:bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1::thumbsup:


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

I think that the R35 GTR looks cool, but what I don't like about it is the fact that no 90. design elements are incorporated in the body.

The new M3 is a perfect evolution from the 90. up to 2009 and I think that BMW has done a stuning job.

I love low cat eyes (like on the new M3) and dislike high wide fish eyes. . .R35

My tuner told me he's going to buy an R35 GTR soon and change the headlights for Celica ones :nervous::clap: . .lol . . . . he owns 5 R32 GTRs by the way


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

I just don't get how the 350Z can look correct...and the R35 not. I really have no problem with the rest of the car's design - although I am a fan of blatantly flared and pumped out fenders, the car works, I like the angularity, and of course the aerodynamic smoothness (not visually, but in reality) must be commended.

Aren't sixth form girls jailbait?? In any event, I should be so lucky - any girl who has seen my car has done so because she had no other choice. My secretary thought I was quirky and drove an old piece of shit despite being otherwise fairly comfortably off, until she saw F&F and looked up what a "Nissan Skyline" is.

No one, other than young men, even look twice at an R32. It's the perfect car for pederasts and Michael Jackson, neither of which I am, thankfully.

but hell, I'll admit it. I like the way girls check me out when I'm out on my bikes (one can't see my aging fatass through riding leathers!), it'd be nice once in a while to drive a car that drew similar attention...not all the time mind you, form still follows function. But now and again wouldn't be so bad...


----------



## Wade (Jul 31, 2008)

kismetcapitan said:


> I do like the proportionality of the car and general shape. It's like seeing a hot girl (we all have), and admiring her curves, then when we get a look at her face....:vomit:


To be honest though mate you never really look at the mantle piece while your poking the fire... :chuckle:


----------



## R34 GTT Boy (Jan 10, 2002)

It is a design icon all round and then Nissan compromised on the front, shame really to saddle it with a ford focus look, heres hoping it will get a face lift like the Scooby did when the bug-eyes got to much to take.

Or perhaps an aftermarket front kit could be the way to cure the problem?


----------

